# General > RSS Feeds >  PFK Fishnews: National Marine Aquarium charters Boeing 767 to import fish

## AquaticQuotient.com

National Marine Aquarium charters Boeing 767 to import fish

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's Fish News RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

